# ਸੋਚੈ ਸੋਚਿ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜੇ ਸੋਚੀ ਲਖ ਵਾਰ ॥



## jaswinderjass (Mar 21, 2009)

ਸੋਚੈ ਸੋਚਿ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜੇ ਸੋਚੀ ਲਖ ਵਾਰ ॥ 

GurFateh Friends,
I m not a great known of Gurbani & I have not such good views as i have read in the posts in this forum. I really feels myself lucky to have link of this forum So that I have chance to pass some time in the remeberance of GOD the waheguru.... 
Pls have some of your precious views on the above Tuk from Sri Japji Sahib
Dhan dhan Sri Guru Nanak Saheb ji, what have written as per the order of Akalpurakh, is a endless divine Sea.. Thousands of people tried to explain the Gurbani and explained as per their wise & knowledge but not two persons have same view on one Line... The same as guruji says..SAHEB MERA NEET NAVAN...same is applicable on his Bani. Whenever a Teekakar explained..it have some new views...
I was reading this as from www.srigranth.org I found its meaning as ਵਿਚਾਰ ਕਰਨ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਗਿਆਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ, ਭਾਵੇਂ ਆਦਮੀ ਲੱਖਾਂ ਵਾਰੀ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਪਿਆ ਕਰੇ। 
but my views accoring to my minor wise are as: "If somebody thinks and thinks and thinks only for God, So is it worthless of thinking of the Great Master... If a person thinks always for anything then after sometime he could have some of its qualities or disqualities to the person.. And Baba Nand Singh ji said it is not neccessary that for to have company of God we always need to be in Gurudwara sahib but we can have his company even by reading about him,talking about him,thinking about him..whenever we thinks for God our Mind,our heart will become holy for the time being we are thinking.. So is it not worthy to thinking of......
I think it was about physical Sucham bc's Guru Nanak Saheb told about the fake traditions of our socity, was using to make the God happy, should be dropped. As It may be meant that If we think by keeping Sucham(i don't know englich meaning) we can get the God..than if whole the life we keeping physical sucham we will not get the God.. untill our heart, our working,our thinking is Pure.... Bcos to meet Pure not only outer Sucham is needed it is neccessary to be Pure & clean from inner soul..as JAL K MAJAN J GAT HOVE, MENDAK NIT NIT NAVAE... 
I want to write more on this but i dont have thinking, words to speak on it bcos We can't explain a single word of Guru Granth saheb ..then How can i explain a whole line

GurFateh...
Guru Mehar Kare Sabna te......


----------

